# Need advice on changing tanks



## Danish Pride (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I need some advice on changing tanks. I have done some research on my own but I have found some conflicting information on different sites so I would like to clarify what I am about to do.

Here is the current situation, I have a 20g tank that I am going to be upgrading to a 75g tank. I would like to move all the existing fish from the 20g to the new 75g without causing much stress and avoiding any casualties if possible.

The questions I have are:
Should I save the water from the existing 20g and put it in the new 75g? Would this cycle the tank quicker? Or would I be better off starting with all new water for the new tank? 

Would it be beneficial to move some of the substrate from the old tank into the new one to cycle faster? Or run the old filter in the new tank for a day?

I will move the fish into their new home gradually. I will probably start with mollies since i have heard they are good starter fish for a new tank. Is this true?

When transferring the fish should I just net them from the old tank into the new one or put them into a temporary holding bag like the fish store and use the same process as you would if you bought them from the fish store?

Thanks to anyone who can help me, I know its a lot of questions to ask at first but I just want to make sure I do this right.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Danish Pride said:


> Here is the current situation, I have a 20g tank that I am going to be upgrading to a 75g tank. I would like to move all the existing fish from the 20g to the new 75g without causing much stress and avoiding any casualties if possible.
> 
> When transferring the fish should I just net them from the old tank into the new one or put them into a temporary holding bag like the fish store and use the same process as you would if you bought them from the fish store?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me, I know its a lot of questions to ask at first but I just want to make sure I do this right.


What I would do is dependant on your equipment set-up: in an ideal world - keep the 20 running, put the filter for the 75 in it so it can be colonized by nitrifying bacteria etc, run it in your 20 for a week or longer. Then move the new filter over to the new tank, run it for a while, make sure its cycled(add ammonia source, and test), then slowly over the course of a week or two move the fish over a few at a time. If both tanks water conditions are the same - just net them, and move em over.

That said, a bit more info might be helpful in figuring out what the best route for you is. such as - is the tank planted? will the new tank be planted? type of substrate? current fish load?

Above all - resist the urge to rush - your fish will thank you for it - and you'll be better satisfied with the result.


----------



## Danish Pride (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey df thanks for the quick reply.


> is the tank planted?


I plan to make my new tank planted, but only with low-medium light plants and nothing too complicated.
the old one is not planted other than some lucky bamboo. I will be leaving the bamboo in the old aquarium because I will be running both.


> type of substrate?


I was thinking just basic aquarium gravel (I like the black stuff) for a substrate. The established 20g has that only in blue.
Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Petco-Frosted-Black-Aquarium-Gravel/dp/B005DR5ROO 
Ive heard some people use 2 different substrates for planted tanks. Like one as a fert or something like that. Any suggestions?

The fish that will be in this new tank are (not 100%): 2 Bolivian Rams/2 Electric Blue Rams. 2 Opaline Gouramis. 2 Gold Angelfish. A few guppy's that will reproduce to give my turtles a snack from time to time . 2 Chinese algae eaters. 3 Mollies and 6 Zebra Danio. (This list is not final just a rough sketch)


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Danish Pride said:


> Hey df thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I was thinking just basic aquarium gravel (I like the black stuff) for a substrate. The established 20g has that only in blue.
> Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Petco-Frosted-Black-Aquarium-Gravel/dp/B005DR5ROO
> ...


I'd take some time to read up on the plant tank part of the forum, some great stickies there. as for the fish - what do you have now? I'd check the specs on compatibility of requirements for all of them


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

hey there if u are gonna go with a planted tank i would re look at the gravel situation and do some research on what is the best i am using eco complete 
and its working for me , i got this with my current tank so it is what i have , there are a few diff kinds of soils out there .i had a tank with gravel and it did ok but with the eco complete i find it is a better . u should read up on planted tank and how to fertilize and u should have a good light to succeed with your tank ,poss with the addition of c02
as for your fish i would stick to just the two rams rather than the four since they may start to get territoral. and i would try to find true siamese algae eaters rather then the chinease algae eaters i find they get real aggressive .

good luck and start slow and proceed when u feel u have all your answers 
lots of helpful people on this site 
cheers
tom


----------

